# is my dalmation molly sick?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

i had one female looking sick so i fluched it. Now another female looks like she is paralyzed in her tail, from the midsection back.

she seems a bit dull as well....what can it be


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should never flush a sick fish while still alive. Just the chemicals in the water system will give it a painful death, and you never know you might have been able to get it better.

Is your tank cycled? and what size of tank is it? Do a search here on the forum and read about the fishless cycle or fish in cycle either one. But it does need to cycle to get the beneficial bacteria needed to help fish survive.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf13 (Aug 5, 2011)

susankat said:


> You should never flush a sick fish while still alive. Just the chemicals in the water system will give it a painful death, and you never know you might have been able to get it better.
> 
> Is your tank cycled? and what size of tank is it? Do a search here on the forum and read about the fishless cycle or fish in cycle either one. But it does need to cycle to get the beneficial bacteria needed to help fish survive.


*i/a*


----------

